#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  How to start New Thread

## mechmitch

It was really difficult to find how to start a new thread. Could it be made easier so that other people can find it easily

See More: How to start New Thread

----------


## Govind Naik

How to start at least one new thread to take complete access to the community ?

----------


## Mohamed

*Dear what the difficult with you exactly, i see that you actually started new thread*
*is the new thread button not appear for you or what the problem*

----------


## omerfarooq.uet

hello!
how to start new thread??   for activation?
pls guide

----------


## omerfarooq.uet

hello!
how to start new thread??   for activation?
pls guide

----------


## Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rahul1983

Hello Everyone......
In Shell specification for Thermal Insulation design, it is mentioned that,Flanges in Hydrogen service shall not be insulated.......
As per my understanding for flanges in Hydrogen services, steam lances (Steam rings) are provided for smoothening effect.
Is there any specific reason not to provide insulation for flanges in hydrogen services???

----------


## rivera2411

Realmente es muy complicado iniciar un nuevo hilo en este grupo, ¿alguien me podr*a explicar como se hace?

----------

